

Siri's Inventors Are Building a Radical New AI (2014) - enigami
http://www.wired.com/2014/08/viv/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8167431](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8167431)

------
jdonaldson
The key to AI is always context. The more it can know about you, the more it
can predict about you. This helps it respond to what you intend to do, and
draw the correct conclusion.

The constant risk is a question of bias. If a system is connected to Apple
24/7, there is always the likelihood of a "promoted tweet" or some statistical
variation thereof slightly biases a result towards a profitable outcome for
Apple.

It's fantastic that such progress has been made in AI, but without complete
transparency we risk falling into the same traps as have happened with other
forms of proprietary software.

~~~
ai_maker
Key to AI is clear. But, which is the challenge? Are we talking about
predicting actually? Or is it rather about building a huge case-based
reasoning system that can "replicate" known patterns?

Most recent research is focused on neural nets and deep-learning to that end,
this answers the question wrt prediction, but this seems to be a partial
solution.

------
enigami
Website Link: [http://viv.ai/](http://viv.ai/)

------
easytiger
Its the same, it just has MORE rules.

